# What Baits



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

What baits should I try if I decided to target the spillways this winter for them toothy critters? Never fished for and eyes before. I'll probbly fish deer creek


thanks


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Buy twister tails by the hundred and jigheads the same way. NOW,.....If you have no budget, throw costly spinners and crankbaits.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What Shortdrift said. let me know when you want to go. How about tomorrow evening?


----------



## HAIR JIG (Jul 15, 2004)

Huskey jerk can't be beat on deer creek - let water flow work your bait - real easy way to fish there


----------

